# All Black Cichlid?



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

any ideas??


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

May be a Copadichromis sp. Midnight Mloto

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1031


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Male _Pseudotropheus crabro_.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Concur with Joea, it's a Ps. crabro.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

What characteristic did you base the identification on? No where being negative, I truely am trying to learn on better identifying species :thumb:

Thanks ahead of time

Edit: I think I answered my own question. I noticed the mouth and forward head are vastly different.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Its doubtful that a male Midnight Mloto would hold his color that well anyway... the black would fade.


----------



## Norse76 (Jul 20, 2008)

noki said:


> Its doubtful that a male Midnight Mloto would hold his color that well anyway... the black would fade.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

noki said:


> Its doubtful that a male Midnight Mloto would hold his color that well anyway... the black would fade.


I highly disagree. My male mloto was ALWAYS 100% dark black. He was also the clear cut #1 male in the tank and pretty much had been since day 1.

I do agree that it isn't a male mloto for sure. Shape is all wrong.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

chapman76 said:


> I highly disagree. My male mloto was ALWAYS 100% dark black. He was also the clear cut #1 male in the tank and pretty much had been since day 1.


Was he in a tank with highly aggressive mbuna such as _Melanochromis auratus_ (pic #3)? I think that was the point noki was trying to make.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Joea said:


> Was he in a tank with highly aggressive mbuna such as _Melanochromis auratus_ (pic #3)? I think that was the point noki was trying to make.


I didn't get that, but maybe he was.

No, he was in with some mbuna, but I certainly wouldn't call them highly aggressive.

I do have a juvie mloto male in with some highly aggressive mbuna and he's 100% black all the time, but again, they're still juvies at this point so aggression is still pretty mild.


----------

